# is your motor dirty?



## contractor09 (May 23, 2011)

Guys i found a easy way to clean your motor and front and rear diff to make them look almost new again... Eagle one Mag cleaner. just spray it on let it sit a min and hose it off. repeat 1 or 2 times. then be sure to spay down with some wd-40 to keep bolts from rusting up. I did to my motorm and HMF pipe. made both of them look new again and didnt even have to scrub anything


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

contractor09 said:


> Guys i found a easy way to clean your motor and front and rear diff to make them look almost new again... Eagle one Mag cleaner. just spray it on let it sit a min and hose it off. repeat 1 or 2 times. then be sure to spay down with some wd-40 to keep bolts from rusting up. I did to my motorm and HMF pipe. made both of them look new again and didnt even have to scrub anything


 :agreed:thats what i have done for years.works really well.
raced xc, and the mud would cook into the motor casting pores ect., and this would clean it pretty good.
good call on the wd-40, the acid based cleaners will make the bolts and screw heads rust with the quickness.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

where can i buy it? and would it work on the pipe itself? you know how it always gets dirty and gets stained.


----------



## contractor09 (May 23, 2011)

speedman said:


> where can i buy it? and would it work on the pipe itself? you know how it always gets dirty and gets stained.


If it is aluminum or cast it will clean it. I got it from the auto parts store. Just us the eagle one cleaned that says mag. All it is is wheel cleaner


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Just be sure spray WD-40 on the bolts, if not it will eat the coating on them making them rusty. Great product to use on caked diffs and the motor, and takes less then a minute for most applications.
Edit- you can find it at most auto stores, auto zone, o'reillys, advanced auto, napa..etc


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

contractor09 said:


> If it is aluminum or cast it will clean it. I got it from the auto parts store. Just us the eagle one cleaned that says mag. All it is is wheel cleaner


 
ok kool thanks, and i wanna jump off topic really fast i see your brute is lifted how do your axles hold up? and which do you use?


----------



## contractor09 (May 23, 2011)

speedman said:


> ok kool thanks, and i wanna jump off topic really fast i see your brute is lifted how do your axles hold up? and which do you use?


Its got a gorilla 6" and gorilla axles. Dont have the 29.5s any more running 28s. Alot lighter and dont have the over heating probloms anymore. But lift and axles are holding up good


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ As mentioned SPRAY IT OFF REALLY REALLY good... and protect w/ something b/c it will rust all your steel. If it were me I'd only use it occasionlly.


----------

